# How Does Sikhi Help You Through The Tough Times?



## Ishna (May 12, 2013)

For the followers of religions with a personified deity, praying for help during the tough times, or just having 'someone' to talk to, is a given.

But the Sikhi presented here at SPN is a rather more pragmatic way of life. So... how does Sikhi help you, personally, through the tough times? When life seems to be too much, when you see things going wrong all around you, when your best efforts get you nowhere and you lay awake at night worrying about the basic things in life like income and essential services, through to your involvement in crucial work projects that are missing deadlines and not achieving outcomes and all you hear in your mind is 'failure' and 'it's all your fault'... you have nothing but the cold harsh reality of the darkness looking back at you, and there is no one to tell your troubles to...

According to the Sikhi presented at SPN there is no one to hear you. So I'm really curious, how on earth do you manage through the tough times?

Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## spnadmin (May 13, 2013)

Sikh Ardaas

http://www.rajkaregakhalsa.net/ardaas1.htm


----------



## Luckysingh (May 13, 2013)

Ishna said:


> According to the Sikhi presented at SPN there is no one to hear you. So I'm really curious, how on earth do you manage through the tough times?
> 
> Thoughts appreciated.


 
Well who else should you ask or talk to ?
He may be formless, but do you think your MP, queen or king, or even the President are going to hear you ?

There is Only ONE that will hear you and he is the One that is the Inner Knower (antarjami), the one that knows you better than yourself.
All you know about yourself is your 'ego' self.

Therefore, if praying or asking him helps, then it isn't going to hurt anyone if you ask, even though he already Knows what you want to ask and what you need.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 13, 2013)

> When life seems to be too much, when you see things going wrong all around you, when your best efforts get you nowhere and you lay awake at night worrying about the basic things in life like income and essential services, through to your involvement in crucial work projects that are missing deadlines and not achieving outcomes and all you hear in your mind is 'failure' and 'it's all your fault'... you have nothing but the cold harsh reality of the darkness looking back at you, and there is no one to tell your troubles to...


 

for me, in my own opinion, thats my own personal opinion, personal to me, this is how we learn and grow, because, we have to learn and grow. what use is a miracle? who gets helped when prayers get answered? Sikhism is an education, a way of life, the moment we lose sight of that, and fall back on the Abrahamic or the Vedic, we are falling into the very trap Guru Nanakji tried to save us from. 

give a man a fish, feed him for a day
teach a man how to fish, feed him for a lifetime

Maybe instead of trying to get through the day, we need to learn or change our life so that we know what to do when it next happens

just my opinion


----------



## Ishna (May 13, 2013)

Adminji, thanks for your message and the link. I really appreciate you sharing your personal experience with us.

As for you Harry ji, are you sure you're not trying to represent the entire Sikh panth there? Because it sure is coming across that way... :motherlylove: 

But I'm not talking about praying for miracles, or for all the problems of the world to be solved through prayer and prayer alone. I'm talking about a dialogue, a relationship. I'm not talking about shirking responsibility, I'm talking about a pep talk, for reassurance.

I don't want fish, but connecting to whatever it is that's going to teach me to fish - that's what I'm talking about.

At the moment I guess I'm just a little rattled that there might not actually be anything there to be connected to, in which case, what is there to sustain us?

Luckyji, thanks also for your thoughts.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 13, 2013)

> As for you Harry ji, are you sure you're not trying to represent the entire Sikh panth there? Because it sure is coming across that way...


 
not at all sisji, its just my opinion lol


----------



## Ishna (May 13, 2013)

harry haller said:


> not at all sisji, its just my opinion lol


 
Thanks for the clarification!!


----------



## Randip Singh (May 13, 2013)

Ishna said:


> For the followers of religions with a personified deity, praying for help during the tough times, or just having 'someone' to talk to, is a given.
> 
> But the Sikhi presented here at SPN is a rather more pragmatic way of life. So... how does Sikhi help you, personally, through the tough times? When life seems to be too much, when you see things going wrong all around you, when your best efforts get you nowhere and you lay awake at night worrying about the basic things in life like income and essential services, through to your involvement in crucial work projects that are missing deadlines and not achieving outcomes and all you hear in your mind is 'failure' and 'it's all your fault'... you have nothing but the cold harsh reality of the darkness looking back at you, and there is no one to tell your troubles to...
> 
> ...


 
For me it is the examples set amongst Sikhs that speak louder than the words.

The tenth master endured the suffering of losing his four sons and his mother, so who the hell am I to complain when I have misfortunes?


----------



## chazSingh (May 13, 2013)

Ishna said:


> For the followers of religions with a personified deity, praying for help during the tough times, or just having 'someone' to talk to, is a given.
> 
> But the Sikhi presented here at SPN is a rather more pragmatic way of life. So... how does Sikhi help you, personally, through the tough times? When life seems to be too much, when you see things going wrong all around you, when your best efforts get you nowhere and you lay awake at night worrying about the basic things in life like income and essential services, through to your involvement in crucial work projects that are missing deadlines and not achieving outcomes and all you hear in your mind is 'failure' and 'it's all your fault'... you have nothing but the cold harsh reality of the darkness looking back at you, and there is no one to tell your troubles to...
> 
> ...


 
For me there is nothing better than to find a quiet place to sit...
take some deep breaths...close my eyes..and to focus with single mindedness as much as possible on my creator god who sits deep within my very being.

to feel that connection, to feel that prescense, to know He's right there.
To then know He's right there in my partner, my family, my friends..and all around me. to then Know that no matter if the world falls around you that the one thing that will be with you throughout this life and whatever lies beyond is this sustaining presence that will not leave you for even a second...to know that beyond this changing, dying physical existing and world, that i am pure consciousness that has no end.

Then when my eyes open, things don;t feel half as bad as they did when i first closed them .

Hit your problems face on...forget stressing about them...have faith in that one presense and know that all our problems are a remedy to uplift our consciousness to higher levels...they are a cure to our ego sickness.

God Bless Ji.


----------



## Navdeep88 (May 13, 2013)

I don't know if its Sikhi, but here's what I do. I look at my Table. 

I look at what's in front of me, the practical stuff, who I am etc. & I Reduce, shell out or expand. 

I keep long term goals like where I wanna help, as well as the Vision of the kind of Life I want & I intend to keep it nearby in tough times. I remind myself that TOUGH times are not reality, They are not stagnant. They are temporary, Im am fierce powerful woman & my God gave me a Brain, he gave me Heart, he gave me resources, he gave me Independence ANNND this is the Real gift, he gave me support, he gave me friends, people to share w/, rely On & Give back to... 

Honestly, Ishna Ji this was Tough to come by, this practical, unemotional mentality, it required toughness & I like that i've gained it. Has it made me tougher harder? Yes. Do I mis my innocence? Maybe a little bit.


----------



## Luckysingh (May 14, 2013)

Ang 70

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
Sirīrāg mėhlā 5.
Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl:

ਜਾ ਕਉ ਮੁਸਕਲੁ ਅਤਿ ਬਣੈ ਢੋਈ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਦੇਇ ॥
Jā ka▫o muskal aṯ baṇai dẖo▫ī ko▫e na ḏe▫e.
When you are confronted with terrible hardships, and no one offers you any support,

ਲਾਗੂ ਹੋਏ ਦੁਸਮਨਾ ਸਾਕ ਭਿ ਭਜਿ ਖਲੇ ॥
Lāgū ho▫e ḏusmanā sāk bẖė bẖaj kẖale.
when your friends turn into enemies, and even your relatives have deserted you,

ਸਭੋ ਭਜੈ ਆਸਰਾ ਚੁਕੈ ਸਭੁ ਅਸਰਾਉ ॥
Sabẖo bẖajai āsrā cẖukai sabẖ asrā▫o.
and when all support has given way, and all hope has been lost -

ਚਿਤਿ ਆਵੈ ਓਸੁ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਲਗੈ ਨ ਤਤੀ ਵਾਉ ॥੧॥
Cẖiṯ āvai os pārbarahm lagai na ṯaṯī vā▫o. ||1||
if you then come to remember the Supreme Lord God, even the hot wind shall not touch you. ||1||

ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਨਿਤਾਣਿਆ ਕਾ ਤਾਣੁ ॥
Sāhib niṯāṇi▫ā kā ṯāṇ.
Our Lord and Master is the Power of the powerless.

ਆਇ ਨ ਜਾਈ ਥਿਰੁ ਸਦਾ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਸਚੁ ਜਾਣੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Ā▫e na jā▫ī thir saḏā gur sabḏī sacẖ jāṇ. ||1|| rahā▫o.
He does not come or go; He is Eternal and Permanent. Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, He is known as True. ||1||Pause||

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਹੋਵੈ ਦੁਬਲਾ ਨੰਗ ਭੁਖ ਕੀ ਪੀਰ ॥
Je ko hovai ḏublā nang bẖukẖ kī pīr.
If you are weakened by the pains of hunger and poverty,

ਦਮੜਾ ਪਲੈ ਨਾ ਪਵੈ ਨਾ ਕੋ ਦੇਵੈ ਧੀਰ ॥
Ḏamṛā palai nā pavai nā ko ḏevai ḏẖīr.
with no money in your pockets, and no one will give you any comfort,

ਸੁਆਰਥੁ ਸੁਆਉ ਨ ਕੋ ਕਰੇ ਨਾ ਕਿਛੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਕਾਜੁ ॥
Su▫ārath su▫ā▫o na ko kare nā kicẖẖ hovai kāj.
and no one will satisfy your hopes and desires, and none of your works is accomplished -

ਚਿਤਿ ਆਵੈ ਓਸੁ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਤਾ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਰਾਜੁ ॥੨॥
Cẖiṯ āvai os pārbarahm ṯā nihcẖal hovai rāj. ||2||
if you then come to remember the Supreme Lord God, you shall obtain the eternal kingdom. ||2||

ਜਾ ਕਉ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਦੇਹੀ ਵਿਆਪੈ ਰੋਗੁ ॥
Jā ka▫o cẖinṯā bahuṯ bahuṯ ḏehī vi▫āpai rog.
When you are plagued by great and excessive anxiety, and diseases of the body;

ਗ੍ਰਿਸਤਿ ਕੁਟੰਬਿ ਪਲੇਟਿਆ ਕਦੇ ਹਰਖੁ ਕਦੇ ਸੋਗੁ ॥
Garisaṯ kutamb paleti▫ā kaḏe harakẖ kaḏe sog.
when you are wrapped up in the attachments of household and family, sometimes feeling joy, and then other times sorrow;

ਗਉਣੁ ਕਰੇ ਚਹੁ ਕੁੰਟ ਕਾ ਘੜੀ ਨ ਬੈਸਣੁ ਸੋਇ ॥
Ga▫oṇ kare cẖahu kunt kā gẖaṛī na baisaṇ so▫e.
when you are wandering around in all four directions, and you cannot sit or sleep even for a moment -

ਚਿਤਿ ਆਵੈ ਓਸੁ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਤਨੁ ਮਨੁ ਸੀਤਲੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੩॥
Cẖiṯ āvai os pārbarahm ṯan man sīṯal ho▫e. ||3||
if you come to remember the Supreme Lord God, then your body and mind shall be cooled and soothed. ||3||

ਕਾਮਿ ਕਰੋਧਿ ਮੋਹਿ ਵਸਿ ਕੀਆ ਕਿਰਪਨ ਲੋਭਿ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥
Kām karoḏẖ mohi vas kī▫ā kirpan lobẖ pi▫ār.
When you are under the power of sexual desire, anger and worldly attachment, or a greedy miser in love with your wealth;

ਚਾਰੇ ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਉਨਿ ਅਘ ਕੀਏ ਹੋਆ ਅਸੁਰ ਸੰਘਾਰੁ ॥
Cẖāre kilvikẖ un agẖ kī▫e ho▫ā asur sangẖār.
if you have committed the four great sins and other mistakes; even if you are a murderous fiend

ਪੋਥੀ ਗੀਤ ਕਵਿਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਦੇ ਨ ਕਰਨਿ ਧਰਿਆ ॥
Pothī gīṯ kaviṯ kicẖẖ kaḏe na karan ḏẖari▫ā.
who has never taken the time to listen to sacred books, hymns and poetry -

ਚਿਤਿ ਆਵੈ ਓਸੁ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਤਾ ਨਿਮਖ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਤਰਿਆ ॥੪॥
Cẖiṯ āvai os pārbarahm ṯā nimakẖ simraṯ ṯari▫ā. ||4||
if you then come to remember the Supreme Lord God, and contemplate Him, even for a moment, you shall be saved. ||4||

ਸਾਸਤ ਸਿੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਬੇਦ ਚਾਰਿ ਮੁਖਾਗਰ ਬਿਚਰੇ ॥
Sāsaṯ simriṯ beḏ cẖār mukẖāgar bicẖre.
People may recite by heart the Shaastras, the Simritees and the four Vedas;

ਤਪੇ ਤਪੀਸਰ ਜੋਗੀਆ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਗਵਨੁ ਕਰੇ ॥
Ŧape ṯapīsar jogī▫ā ṯirath gavan kare.
they may be ascetics, great, self-disciplined Yogis; they may visit sacred shrines of pilgrimage

ਖਟੁ ਕਰਮਾ ਤੇ ਦੁਗੁਣੇ ਪੂਜਾ ਕਰਤਾ ਨਾਇ ॥
Kẖat karmā ṯe ḏuguṇai pūjā karṯā nā▫e.
and perform the six ceremonial rituals, over and over again, performing worship services and ritual bathing.

ਰੰਗੁ ਨ ਲਗੀ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਤਾ ਸਰਪਰ ਨਰਕੇ ਜਾਇ ॥੫॥
Rang na lagī pārbarahm ṯā sarpar narke jā▫e. ||5||
Even so, if they have not embraced love for the Supreme Lord God, then they shall surely go to hell. ||5||

ਰਾਜ ਮਿਲਕ ਸਿਕਦਾਰੀਆ ਰਸ ਭੋਗਣ ਬਿਸਥਾਰ ॥
Rāj milak sikḏārī▫ā ras bẖogaṇ bisthār.
You may possess empires, vast estates, authority over others, and the enjoyment of myriad of pleasures;

ਬਾਗ ਸੁਹਾਵੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਚਲੈ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਅਫਾਰ ॥
Bāg suhāve sohṇe cẖalai hukam afār.
you may have delightful and beautiful gardens, and issue unquestioned commands;

ਰੰਗ ਤਮਾਸੇ ਬਹੁ ਬਿਧੀ ਚਾਇ ਲਗਿ ਰਹਿਆ ॥
Rang ṯamāse baho biḏẖī cẖā▫e lag rahi▫ā.
you may have enjoyments and entertainments of all sorts and kinds, and continue to enjoy exciting pleasures -

ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਆਇਓ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਤਾ ਸਰਪ ਕੀ ਜੂਨਿ ਗਇਆ ॥੬॥
Cẖiṯ na ā▫i▫o pārbarahm ṯā sarap kī jūn ga▫i▫ā. ||6||
and yet, if you do not come to remember the Supreme Lord God, you shall be reincarnated as a snake. ||6||

ਬਹੁਤੁ ਧਨਾਢਿ ਅਚਾਰਵੰਤੁ ਸੋਭਾ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਰੀਤਿ ॥
Bahuṯ ḏẖanādẖ acẖārvanṯ sobẖā nirmal rīṯ.
You may possess vast riches, maintain virtuous conduct, have a spotless reputation and observe religious customs;

ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਸੁਤ ਭਾਈਆ ਸਾਜਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਪਰੀਤਿ ॥
Māṯ piṯā suṯ bẖā▫ī▫ā sājan sang parīṯ.
you may have the loving affections of mother, father, children, siblings and friends;

ਲਸਕਰ ਤਰਕਸਬੰਦ ਬੰਦ ਜੀਉ ਜੀਉ ਸਗਲੀ ਕੀਤ ॥
Laskar ṯarkasbanḏ banḏ jī▫o jī▫o saglī kīṯ.
you may have armies well-equipped with weapons, and all may salute you with respect;

ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਆਇਓ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਤਾ ਖੜਿ ਰਸਾਤਲਿ ਦੀਤ ॥੭॥
Cẖiṯ na ā▫i▫o pārbarahm ṯā kẖaṛ rasāṯal ḏīṯ. ||7||
But still, if you do not come to remember the Supreme Lord God, then you shall be taken and consigned to the most hideous hell! ||7||

ਕਾਇਆ ਰੋਗੁ ਨ ਛਿਦ੍ਰੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਨਾ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਾੜਾ ਸੋਗੁ ॥
Kā▫i▫ā rog na cẖẖiḏar kicẖẖ nā kicẖẖ kāṛā sog.
You may have a body free of disease and deformity, and have no worries or grief at all;

ਮਿਰਤੁ ਨ ਆਵੀ ਚਿਤਿ ਤਿਸੁ ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਭੋਗੈ ਭੋਗੁ ॥
Miraṯ na āvī cẖiṯ ṯis ahinis bẖogai bẖog.
you may be unmindful of death, and night and day revel in pleasures;

ਸਭ ਕਿਛੁ ਕੀਤੋਨੁ ਆਪਣਾ ਜੀਇ ਨ ਸੰਕ ਧਰਿਆ ॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ kīṯon āpṇā jī▫e na sank ḏẖari▫ā.
you may take everything as your own, and have no fear in your mind at all;

ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਆਇਓ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਜਮਕੰਕਰ ਵਸਿ ਪਰਿਆ ॥੮॥
Cẖiṯ na ā▫i▫o pārbarahm jamkankar vas pari▫ā. ||8||
but still, if you do not come to remember the Supreme Lord God, you shall fall under the power of the Messenger of Death. ||8||

ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਜਿਸੁ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਾਧੂ ਸੰਗੁ ॥
Kirpā kare jis pārbarahm hovai sāḏẖū sang.
The Supreme Lord showers His Mercy, and we find the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.

ਜਿਉ ਜਿਉ ਓਹੁ ਵਧਾਈਐ ਤਿਉ ਤਿਉ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਉ ਰੰਗੁ ॥
Ji▫o ji▫o oh vaḏẖā▫ī▫ai ṯi▫o ṯi▫o har si▫o rang.
The more time we spend there, the more we come to love the Lord.

ਦੁਹਾ ਸਿਰਿਆ ਕਾ ਖਸਮੁ ਆਪਿ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਦੂਜਾ ਥਾਉ ॥
Ḏuhā siri▫ā kā kẖasam āp avar na ḏūjā thā▫o.
The Lord is the Master of both worlds; there is no other place of rest.

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਤੁਠੈ ਪਾਇਆ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚਾ ਨਾਉ ॥੯॥੧॥੨੬॥
Saṯgur ṯuṯẖai pā▫i▫ā Nānak sacẖā nā▫o. ||9||1||26||
When the True Guru is pleased and satisfied, O Nanak, the True Name is obtained. ||9||1||26||



Has there ever been a moment in your life, even if it was for a few minutes- when you felt so loved and connected with everything around you?
A moment where you suddenly felt that you realized everything and you were a part of this WHOLE universe and this same universe was a HUGE part of you ??
It's a feeling where you suddenly feel blessed and want this whole blessing to be experienced by everyone and everything around you.


If you have had this short lived feeling of anand or bliss, then this is the only thing that remains permanently engrained on your soul.

When you feel pushed or on the edge, just try and connect to that same moment and in an instance you can forget what you were fretting about.


The above shabad tells us to remember and connect with him for that moment.
It's not just remembering in mind, but it is connection of the whole mind, body and soul. It's more than just surrender and submitting, it's actually becoming ONE and like with him.
When this happens you feel that you ARE the Universe and the Universe is you, so all this worry is just a product and weakness of your mind.
Remember, you are NOT your mind, you are beyond and much bigger than that. it's just that your mind has a clever way of convincing and conquering you.

Always try and look at the bigger picture, because us and our little minds are just little dot's in the universe, but when you can come out of this mind then you become much bigger than the little dot. You realize that all the little dots are one HUGE part of the universe together.


----------



## arshdeep88 (May 14, 2013)

It has been tough and painful 10 days ,as alone home, no one to cook food nothing.
till realized god has given me hands and mind to cook,moreover to ACT,
and from  then i am enjoying cooking and moreover delicious dishes which i never even imagined myself.
:grinningsingh: :icecreammunda:

anyone want aloo mater ,shahi paneer ,aloo vaddi ,fried rice, Mango lassi ,badam shake feel free to ask me .
Trust me they are delicious lol

:icecreammunda:


----------



## Harry Haller (May 14, 2013)

> It has been tough and painful 10 days ,as alone home, no one to cook food nothing.


 

I'll swap my tough and painful 10 days for yours anytime, my wife does not even cook!


----------



## findingmyway (May 15, 2013)

I don't need a personal deity in order to try and remember and accept hukam. I have learnt to accept within myself that saying 'why me' is selfish as by extraction I am wishing my misfortunes on someone else. Living as per Gurbani is SLOWLY helping me becoming less negative and more accepting. Each misfortune or 'bad patch' is contributing to this learning. I still get upset but each time I come out a little stronger (emotionally and spiritually) and a little closer to shedding my ego.


----------



## findingmyway (May 16, 2013)

Ishna ji, another thing I do is make lists of the positives in my life to refocus my attention from the negative. I have recently moved house. I live further out the city but the second half of the drive home is stunning. I frequently stop at a particular scenic bit on my way home to remind myself how lucky I am, despite being ill over the past few months.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (May 19, 2013)

Randip Singh said:


> For me it is the examples set amongst Sikhs that speak louder than the words.
> 
> The tenth master endured the suffering of losing his four sons and his mother, so who the hell am I to complain when I have misfortunes?


Not to mention his father.  Although, of course, they were just dead, not lost.

My life has had its difficulties and continues to get more difficult.  

I am most grateful that  I have a religious philosophy that lists optimism and joy as one of its adherents' duties.  Charlie Kayla, I mean.  You see, even my autocorrect is helping out.  I mean charhdi kala, of course.  I look to our history for inspiration, as well as those around me now.  There is much much greatness all around ourselves.  If we turn off the inner negativity, it isn't hard to find.

Life is often a painful business, but as some of us have learned, pain is unavoidable, and suffering is  optional.


----------



## seeker3k (May 19, 2013)

Ishna said:


> For the followers of religions with a personified deity, praying for help during the tough times, or just having 'someone' to talk to, is a given.
> 
> But the Sikhi presented here at SPN is a rather more pragmatic way of life. So... how does Sikhi help you, personally, through the tough times? When life seems to be too much, when you see things going wrong all around you, when your best efforts get you nowhere and you lay awake at night worrying about the basic things in life like income and essential services, through to your involvement in crucial work projects that are missing deadlines and not achieving outcomes and all you hear in your mind is 'failure' and 'it's all your fault'... you have nothing but the cold harsh reality of the darkness looking back at you, and there is no one to tell your troubles to...
> 
> ...



SSA

I am over 70 years old and have gone through so called bad times. As far as I can remember back to my young age I never said why me. I never blamed God for things happened to me. In 1971 I started on the spiritual journey. I left high paying job in Canada and went to India to find God as if he was lost and he is only in India.

It is not Sikhi or any other religion help one cope with hard time. It is person's own attitude toward life and mature.

 Thats where so called  Babe making lots of money from week minded people.
We create our own problem, but instead fixing it we blame God and go to babe who claim to heal them. There are problem we have to go to real doctor. Never go to those who can not heal them self.
Back home in India my uncle was doctor. One of the so called "pushan den vala" use to come to see my uncle for his n his family's slickness. If he can not fix his own or his families problem how cane he fix other's.
Here in Canada one guy boasted that he can tell about person's future. He use to make horoscope for people's kids marriage. His 2 sons got married to white girls. It is not that I dont like white people but many Indian people do not want their children to marry out of Sikhism. Both his son had divorce. I asked him how come he did not knew. He said they gave him wrong date of girls birth day.
We will find any excuse that it is or that. They do not admit that it is their fault.
If I trust God then there is no need to pray. If I dont trust God then why pray

But we are not sure of our self.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 20, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> SSA
> 
> I am over 70 years old and have gone through so called bad times. As far as I can remember back to my young age I never said why me. I never blamed God for things happened to me. In 1971 I started on the spiritual journey. I left high paying job in Canada and went to India to find God as if he was lost and he is only in India.
> 
> ...


 
I will take your adherent to be more Sikh than a lot that call themselves such anyday


----------



## arshdeep88 (May 21, 2013)

i dont know if its sikhi way or not
last 4-5 years have been good for me as have been trying to catch up the things i have learned
i use to pray for so many wishful things which now i consider just act of foolishness but maybe that's how you evolve and learn from mistakes.
i realized praying praying endlessly for wishful desires just takes away the FAITH  on oneself which while moving ahead in life you always require to face difficult circumstances ,so stopped praying for anything for the last 3-4 years.
if one thing i pray ,i pray to seek strength to move forward.
And that has helped me to have faith in myself more than ever before ,that yes i can move ahead from difficult circumstances ,helped me to develop an attitude to ACT myself more and accounting myself responsible for things that are in my control rather than just going to places of worship to just pray (i will do this if i get this ,i will do that etc etc )and blaming god or complaining to him
Accounting myself responsible for my life rather than god has helped me more for the past few years.
Other than this have been trying to develop thankful attitude for whatever i have and an attitude to surrender myself which allows me to relax my mind and focus on positive aspects of my life rather than the negatives.
Sometimes things starts looking so much difficult and it burdens mind when you start looking into things too much so just letting go of feelings relieves the mind.
And in some moments i just get tense worrying too much about future so much tensed that i fail to even act and waste my time worrying too much .
i mean i can work hard to accomplish few things if i fail that's not my part to worry about 
i should only act with all my focus and move ahead ,failures are part of lives and in failures itself u learn lot of things.
Reading about Guru's thier lifes helped me a lot too and today its essential part on i look forward to grow and learn in life
Moreover the best thing i got to do in past few years has been exercise,hard toiling work out in gym takes away the negatives that you build around your mind,So it has helped me a lot too
and last not the least trying to worry more about the present rather than past or the future ,realized most of the time either we are stuck in past or in future which doesn't allows us to tackle and face the circumstances head on with greater intensity.

though many things i have learned and the beauty of this learning process is that in PAINS and Miseries only you learn such things yourself.
and yes considering myself imperfect which allows me to shudder too much ego at times
Just my opinion and experience


----------



## palaingtha (May 21, 2013)

Ishna said:


> For the followers of religions with a personified deity, praying for help during the tough times, or just having 'someone' to talk to, is a given.
> 
> But the Sikhi presented here at SPN is a rather more pragmatic way of life. So... how does Sikhi help you, personally, through the tough times? When life seems to be too much, when you see things going wrong all around you, when your best efforts get you nowhere and you lay awake at night worrying about the basic things in life like income and essential services, through to your involvement in crucial work projects that are missing deadlines and not achieving outcomes and all you hear in your mind is 'failure' and 'it's all your fault'... you have nothing but the cold harsh reality of the darkness looking back at you, and there is no one to tell your troubles to...
> 
> ...



For a Sikh it is to glide with the winds as the bad time is the will of God. Bear the troubles and tolerate the humiliation and make honest efforts to improve your lot.
There have been many ups and downs in my life but I never wavered from an honest living. My father was a well established Merchant and our family lived a happy life. But bad times came and he had to work as an accountant with one of his client's establishment. Our family's living improved gradually when I started working. I also faced several ups and downs throughout my life and with the grace of God improved my status in society as I never thought of earning through illegal or immoral means. I do not hanker for wealth and remain satisfied with my life. And I had the God's grace. I try to recite Bani regularly but, many a time I have missed unintentionally. What I read in SGGS I try to understand the essence of the matter. I make no pretensions and stay a practical and down to earth man.


----------



## Jagmohan Singh (May 22, 2013)

Re how does Sikhi help you
All religions, more so in India, are TRANSACTIONAL.
I will walk a mile GOD if I pass this exam, I will give Money if I get a job interview etc
A mindset with above logic and appliance sets the stage for failure
Success or failure has nothing to do with Religion
If things are not working out, a re-examination of elements that would make the effort a success have to be visited / re-visited
1. What is it that I am trying to achieve ? (MARKET ANALYSIS)
2. What are the requisites 
3. What resources / skills are required....Do I have them?
4. If NOT ..HOW DO I GET THEM
AND SO ON

Look upon EVERY PROJECT in life as a TASK ACHIEVABLE....ALL IT NEEDS IS A BUSINESS PLAN

Remember, an IMPOSSIBLE task is achievable by definition

It just takes a bit longer

BESIDES, IT SAYS SO, "IM POSSIBLE" 0

Separate your business AND ANY OTHER VENTURES from RELIGION

SIKHI teaches SELF-DEPENDANCE
SIKHI TEACHES SELF RELIANCE AND FAITH IN ONESELF
IF things are falling apart INSPITE/DESPITE of every effort being made
THEN THERE HAS TO BE SOMETHING WRONG WITH THE CONCEPT OF THE PROJECT AT HAND...
Every stage of ANY project must be CLEARLY LAID OUT
There should be MARKERS (MILE STONES) for the entire path of the project from conception to the FINISH LINE)

Re-evaluate every stage

THERE MUST BE CONTINGENCY PLANS at every Stage /sub-stage 

LOOK INSIDE "YOU" IF THINGS ARE NOT WORKING OUT

REGROUP - RE-APPLY - TILL SUCCESS

SSA


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (May 22, 2013)

"Dear Creator ji,  if you do this for me, I'll do that for you."  

Childlike faith may be a little bit appealing  in children, but it is just silly in adults.  It's like praying to Santa Claus.  Bargaining with the Creator doesn't work for one very simple reason:  I have nothing to bargain with.  What do I have to offer to the Creator except, perhaps, my own ridiculous self, which, in the end, belongs to It anyway.

Which is where the kirpaa of Waheguru comes in.

Sikhi has given me a way of life that treats me as an adult and grants me dignity as a human being.   It doesn't promise me "pie in the sky by and by."    It certainly doesn't guarantee me an easy life;  in fact it guarantees me a difficult one.  However, it gives me a pathway that will carry me through all the troubles of life;  it is my responsibility to know and follow that path to the best of my ability and with the help of Guru ji. 

Believe me, I speak from experience.  Or, better yet, don't believe me;  discover it for yourself.


----------



## seeker3k (May 22, 2013)

Jagmohan ji,

I am sorry to say that no religion teaches self dependence
No religion teaches self reliance
No religion teaches peace of mind.

Religion is in business to make money
Religion is in business to control people.
Religion is not created by God. But by men.


If one want to know the reality give up all. When one give up he/she gain everything.

Pehle Atman fir Parmatma. 

None of us want to know one self yet every one want to know Paramatama.
Look at world how many name we have created of God. Every one claim that hig God can beat other’s God.

I am sorry to offend the religious people.


----------



## Jagmohan Singh (May 23, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> Jagmohan ji,
> 
> I am sorry to say that no religion teaches self dependence
> No religion teaches self reliance
> ...


 
--------------------------------------
*You are right in as much as RELIGION is concerned*.

RELIGION IS AN ONEROUS WORD 

Being MAN-MADE, IT HAS AND CONTINUES TO be used as a weapon for "CONTROL"

It provides one a tool to manipulate the MIND(s)  of the proletariat
so much so that it prevades every single waking / sleeping moment

Having said that, *I use the word SIKHI as in LEARNING, KNOWLEDGE, SELF-EMPOWERMENT*

"SIKHI" in terms of Guru Gobind Singh's teachings, *by letter or deed*, taught us to *STAND AND BE COUNTED * (*One has to give him that)*

In doing so, he enthused us with a sense of SELF RESPECT which leads to Self Reliance and Self dependability

* "STAND AND BE COUNTED" at times has been mis-interpreted i.e.*
*to demand some nebulous entity, mostly material, even at cost of militancy.....which is counter-productive as has been evidenced in India and other countries*

*For me  "STAND AND BE COUNTED" means to RAISE MY MENTAL / MATHEMATICAL / SCIENTIFIC / COGNITIVE FACULTIES TO A PEDESTAL WHEREBY IT UNTIRINGLY ENABLES ME TO CONTRIBUTE TOWARDS THE BETTERMENT OF HUMAN KIND*

*SSA*


----------



## Jagmohan Singh (May 23, 2013)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> "Dear Creator ji, if you do this for me, I'll do that for you."
> 
> Childlike faith may be a little bit appealing in children, but it is just silly in adults. It's like praying to Santa Claus. Bargaining with the Creator doesn't work for one very simple reason: I have nothing to bargain with. What do I have to offer to the Creator except, perhaps, my own ridiculous self, which, in the end, belongs to It anyway.
> 
> ...


 ------------------------------------------------
SSA

DEFINITION OF SIKHI IS A PRE-REQUISITE

TO DECIDE WHAT path it defines 

Responsibilites to follow such a PATH come later

Agree or not, I invite you to read my comments to another member *seeker3k* 

Thankyou


----------



## Harry Haller (May 23, 2013)

> None of us want to know one self yet every one want to know Paramatama.


 
not everyone, you cannot know what cannot be known

the closest, in my opinion, is to emulate what we know


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (May 23, 2013)

harry haller said:


> not everyone, you cannot know what cannot be known
> 
> the closest, in my opinion, is to emulate what we know



Er, er, the wisdom of the Beatles?

The Beatles   All You Need Is Love (Lyrics).wmv - YouTube


----------



## Harry Haller (May 23, 2013)

palaingtha said:


> For a Sikh it is to glide with the winds as the bad time is the will of God. Bear the troubles and tolerate the humiliation and make honest efforts to improve your lot.
> There have been many ups and downs in my life but I never wavered from an honest living. My father was a well established Merchant and our family lived a happy life. But bad times came and he had to work as an accountant with one of his client's establishment. Our family's living improved gradually when I started working. I also faced several ups and downs throughout my life and with the grace of God improved my status in society as I never thought of earning through illegal or immoral means. I do not hanker for wealth and remain satisfied with my life. And I had the God's grace. I try to recite Bani regularly but, many a time I have missed unintentionally. What I read in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji I try to understand the essence of the matter. I make no pretensions and stay a practical and down to earth man.


 
a wonderful post ji, and happy birthday, the same day as mine.....


----------



## seeker3k (May 23, 2013)

Jagmohan Singh ji,

In my view Gobind Singh did much more then singing. Many people do not know what he did. It is not rituals not just talk he did some thing very profound act that no one has done it in India before him. I can say even after him.
I rather not explain it is very controversial. It can break people’s faith. If faith is broken of a person then he/she is lost for ever. Person is depended on faith even if it is wrong faith. 

Guru Nanak told us how to live proper life. But Gobind Singh showed us.

The story about 5 pyare did not happen the way we have been told.

Not praising Hinduism here but Hindus have one fast in every month. It is scientific way to keep body fit give body rest for one day. They put the fast in religion. People only do if it is in religion. There are many things they put in religion. Like not to eat cow meat not to cut pepal tree. We Sikhs are more ritualistic then Hindus. But we fail to see.

You said to be counted for, sure it was needed then to carry sword and have dress that can be recognize any where. Those days were very brutal. People in India lost their self esteem. Now the times has been changed. It is what we do will make us stand out not by our cloths or 6” knife. Action speaks louder then talk.

There is only one thing person have to follow that is do not think bad things about any one or any life.


----------



## seeker3k (May 23, 2013)

Just thought that I should tell all who are reading this site

The pic you put on of Fauja Singh, is uncle of my wife. He is great man. He showed us not to give up. After his wife died he did not become alcoholic he took up running and showed us and world that age is just a number


----------



## chazSingh (May 23, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> Jagmohan ji,
> 
> I am sorry to say that no religion teaches self dependence
> No religion teaches self reliance
> ...



the mind likes boundaries...it likes to differentiate with others...
this is the world of duality ... defining I, and the other.

if i say "i am sikh" .. "you are hindu or muslim" then this creates the boundaries that the mind wants to create.

if one says "I am sikh, a seeker of the truth, the complete truth" and see's himself as no different to a Hindu who is seeking, a muslim who is seeking..

then the illusion of religion, the boundaries vanish ... and maybe we can really see the one'ness in us all.

often when people ask me what religion i am part of (due to my turban) i say "i am a seeker of the truth" .. they can't create any mental boundaries that way, they can't place me in a bracket....it causes a short circuit in their heads...it's almost visual. 

If i say i'm a sikh, you can see the boundaries being created in their minds, they have defined me as falling in a certain bracket.

*Can i not be a sikh without these mental boundaries being created in my own mind and in the mind of others? society has created those boundaries, not religion itself.*

there are no brackets, no boundaries in true religion. the illusory part is the corruption, the money making, the controlling that man has created under influence of ego, lust, anger, desire, and greed.

then there is true religion - freedom to grow spiritually, and not a single mental boundary in sight from all humanity.


----------



## Luckysingh (May 23, 2013)

Sikhism is not a religion within it's own boundaries like other faiths.
A hindu, muslim or Christian can all be Sikhs if they practice gurmat.

Guru Nanak ji was trying to 'better' the peoples ways of practicing their own religions. He was not trying to make another competitive religion but trying to improvise gurmat behavior and conduct into one's life.

Please NOTE- Thus is just my personal opinion, it is in no way defining the initiatives and purposes of Guruji !!!0
_A disclaimer is essential sometimes for your own safety!!_


----------



## seeker3k (May 24, 2013)

SSA

Every one here claiming to be the truth seeker. I just wonder where are they seeking the truth? Most are seeking in the dark where no one can find.the turh.

As long as we build our faith on other’s faith that can not be seeking the truth. It is blind faith. If some one try to tell the truth every one jumps in him/her. Because people have build their faith on other’s faith. 

Most of us can not handle the truth. Truth will shatter the faith. People use religion as crutch. When crutch is broken they will fall. Religion do not have truth it is full of ritual.

Nanak tries to teach us not to do ritual but we can not stop that. The biggest lie we are living is putting Guru’s picture in their home or in gurdwaras. All the pictures of guru or sants of that time are fake. Why don’t any one search the truth and find out who it started?  People I talk says that we need some thing to associate with.  
Well my friends Muslim religion is 1400 years older they don’t have any picture of Mohammad. No Muslim can bow down to Mohammad’s grave. Here we are worshiping fake pictures. Why not find out what was the real purpose of Guru Gobind Singh to create Khalsa.

I go to India in winter most of my time is spend in searching for the truth. It is very rewarding to do the research. When I find the truth my faith get much stronger, because it is built on truth.


----------



## palaingtha (May 24, 2013)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> "Dear Creator ji,  if you do this for me, I'll do that for you."
> 
> Childlike faith may be a little bit appealing  in children, but it is just silly in adults.  It's like praying to Santa Claus.  Bargaining with the Creator doesn't work for one very simple reason:  I have nothing to bargain with.  What do I have to offer to the Creator except, perhaps, my own ridiculous self, which, in the end, belongs to It anyway.
> 
> ...



When I bend at Gurdwara before SGGS Ji to Mathatek I have nothing in my mind to ask or beg of from God. I kneel down just in obeisance.
When the first commotion started in Ashok Vihar where I live, during those bad days for Sikhs, when the massacre of Sikhs started with the go ahead signal of the higher ups and when all the police machinery was paralised, I had only one prayer in my mouth/heart that "God let me not fail in these trying times. I would prefer death for myself/my family than agree to have my Sikhi smeared.
Groups and groups and hoards passed in front of my house but nobody looked at our house.
About 5-6 houses from my house they inquired if there were any Sikhs in the locality and, they got a reply hat the family has shifted a year ago. That was true. A Sikh family had shifted away. But we were there and our presence alluded from the mind of the lady whom the marauders asked for any Sikh family.
That was the faith of a Sikh in his Guru and real faith assures one with God's blessings.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (May 24, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> SSA
> 
> Every one here claiming to be the truth seeker. I just wonder where are they seeking the truth? Most are seeking in the dark where no one can find.the turh.
> 
> ...



I search for Truth in three places:  Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji, my inner being and by observing the world around me.  The first two are the most reliable, I think.

In my home, there are no pictures of Gurus.  Gurus were wealthy enough to have formal portraits painted.  The fact that they didn't indicates they didn't want us to have pictures of them, I believe for that very reason.

What they looked like is unimportant.  Only the Truth they taught is relevant, and then only once you've discovered the reflection of it in your own being.   

Oh, ****, I'm pontificating.  Forgive me.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 24, 2013)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> I search for Truth in three places: Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji, my inner being and by observing the world around me. The first two are the most reliable, I think.
> 
> In my home, there are no pictures of Gurus. Gurus were wealthy enough to have formal portraits painted. The fact that they didn't indicates they didn't want us to have pictures of them, I believe for that very reason.
> 
> ...


 
no your not, I think what you have written is very true, and for me, is a good way to start the day with such words


----------



## chazSingh (May 24, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> SSA
> 
> Every one here claiming to be the truth seeker. I just wonder where are they seeking the truth? Most are seeking in the dark where no one can find.the turh.
> 
> ...



*Doesn't matter does it if they search in the dark, sometimes the experience of searching in dark makes you appreciate and understand the light more when the light is found* ... making them truth seekers - 

*it wouldn't be called truth seeking if the dark isn't encountered a long the way also.*

Another lesson one learns whilst *Truth Seeking* is not to* judge* others without *actually knowing what they are doing*. I fall into this trap sometimes myself, falling into this trap has made me realise the truth in Guru Ji's words: 

n*aa*nak parakh*ae* *aa*p ko th*aa* p*aa*rakh j*aa*n ||
*O Nanak, if someone judges himself,  only then is he known as a real judge.*

Full shabad: http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=433

*if you feel you need to go to india in the winter to search for the truth, please do so ... from my own experience, searching on the outside only led me to search within myself...*that doesn't mean you shouldn't go to india on your search, you should, because your journey and what you encounter is unique and special ... it would be boring if everyones journey is the same 


chith chalai vith jaavano saakath ddol ddolaae ||
*The consciousness of the wicked, faithless cynics wanders around in search of transitory wealth, unstable and distracted.*

baahar dtoo(n)dt vigucheeai ghar mehi vasath suthhaae ||
*Searching outside of themselves, they are ruined; the object of their search is in that sacred place within the home of the heart.*

manamukh houmai kar musee guramukh palai paae ||4||
*The self-willed manmukhs, in their ego, miss it; the Gurmukhs receive it in their laps. ||4|*|

Full shabad: http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=168


----------



## seeker3k (May 24, 2013)

SSA

My father was a wrestler a good one too. But if I say that my father was the best of all wrestlers that would be wrong. He did not wrestlers. So my statement is wrong. Few others will agree with me that he was good wrestler. Those who have not seen him wrestle they can not. But some says that because they have heard from other people.
Knowing and watching him will be the proof that he was good wrestler.

The TRUTH is with in not out there. To know what is in SGGS one has to know few languages. I don’t even know one well enough to say that I know. What good is the best book to me if I can not read nor understand what is written in the book? People say I can consult with those who know. That would be their interoperation not mines. Not knocking down SGGS.  Every one knows poetry not mean what one can read. The SGGS is written in poetry. I do not have enough time to learn all the languages just to understand what is written in it.

Here is verse from very famous song ,Surinder Kaur. Akha vich pawan keve surma akhan vich tu vasda.  Is it really her lover is living in her eyes that she can not put surman in her eyes. NO.

There is no end to good books in this world. No one can read them all. What will happen to those who are blind of deaf?  I have seen many deaf and blind going to Gurdwara,Mandar,Church. Will that do any good to that person?

If person don’t know him/her self then there is no need to read or go to Gurdwara.
As far as I understand Nanak never said to do the padh let alone 5 banian. Or to do akhand padh. He said to live honest life and do the simran.

That is what I am asking over and over what was that simran that Nanak said to do.
Many says it do not mean any thing what is that simran one can just make up his/her own. Nanak also said this shabad was there in the beginning, is here now and will be here till the end. It is very clear that Nanak did not say make up your own shabad.
Sikhism has 3 pillars.  Kirt karo, Bandh shako, simran karo. It is repeated over and over.

I have explained it before I canceled my membership 2 years ago. Some how I go back here.


----------



## chazSingh (May 24, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> SSA
> 
> My father was a wrestler a good one too. But if I say that my father was the best of all wrestlers that would be wrong. He did not wrestlers. So my statement is wrong. Few others will agree with me that he was good wrestler. Those who have not seen him wrestle they can not. But some says that because they have heard from other people.
> Knowing and watching him will be the proof that he was good wrestler.
> ...



Satnaam Ji,

many people are doing their seva, sharing their earnings, and trying to reduce their ego, anger, lust, desire, greed ... it is already happening. but everyone is on their seperate path also...at their destined speed.

Many are awake when the world sleeps also, doing their simran ...

I agree, the shabad is forever, and is within us all.

just like hidden emotion of anger within a human body...manifests as a red face on the human being, this shabad in the universe has manifest as the perfect Sri Guru Granth sahib.

The shabad from Sri Guru Granth Sahib, i believe, i know, can connect us back to the shabad within us all...

Satnaam Ji,

If you are regularly doing your simran/Amrit Vela, it would be nice to share the journey with you. I have started a blog for Amrit Vela and Simran, please share your thoughts and practical experience.

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/blogs...-vela-blog-difficulties-joys.html#comment8645


God Bless Ji


----------



## Harry Haller (May 24, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> SSA
> 
> My father was a wrestler a good one too. But if I say that my father was the best of all wrestlers that would be wrong. He did not wrestlers. So my statement is wrong. Few others will agree with me that he was good wrestler. Those who have not seen him wrestle they can not. But some says that because they have heard from other people.
> Knowing and watching him will be the proof that he was good wrestler.
> ...


 

in my view, and I speak from some experience, if you look deep within your heart, really deep, then you will feel the words and the message from the SGGS as it is ingrained in each of us. Sure, there is a written record that can be read by those who live in the world. For those that are deaf or blind, I believe they have access to the divine version in the heart, but even then there is braille....

The truth is open and accessable to us all, and we all know what it is, the SGGS stands to validate it, to confirm it. 

I have said it before, and I say it again, you are more Sikh than a lot of Sikhs I have met.


----------



## seeker3k (May 24, 2013)

Dear chazsingh ji and hary haller ji

You both missed my point. Either you did not understand what I wrote or do not want to understand.
I said my father was not the best so SGGS is not the best to get information. 

I can understand that for you SGGS is the top best. If you want to know if it is best then you have to compare it with other religions. Or you have to get out of your religion and see what is being done to see if it makes sense. By staying in your religion you can not know your religion. It is like boy is born inside of home. He grew up inside. He never was out side. Can he know what is out side? People can tell him what is out side but he will never have the experience of being out side and be free. Put some in jail for the crim he did. What difference it will make if the bars are made of iron or gold? He is still in jail.
We all are in jail but we claim our bars are made of gold. Maybe the bars are just painted of gold.

About 30 years here in Canada one boy he was about 23 or so became my friend. We use to get together and discuss spirituality. Then he came to know one group they do simran of waheguru for about 2-3 hours none stop. There use to do that in people’s home.
Many times some people get fainted. They called it that person is in trance liv lag gai.
In fact there was low oxygen in the room that’s why some fainted. But they do not believe it. This friend of mine said he want to go inside to know God. God is in side of every one. Just like you are saying shabad is inside of every one. I asked him how you can go inside your self. Is it literally or just by thought? For over 20 years he is still saying he want to go even though he has been doing that simran. (their center is in Dodrah close to Ludhiana). They do not know how to go inside. He can spend 1000+ years he never will go in.

Religion make man slave. Look around the world. Where ever old fashion religions they all are poor. Those who change they prosper. 

I am not saying there is no God but it is the ritualistic religion that is the problem.
All those religions are living in the past. Some 500 years some 2000 some 10,000 years

Forgive them those who do not know what they are doing


----------



## spnadmin (May 24, 2013)

The connection lies with the idea that simran will help you through the tough times. seeker3 ji has been trying to explain that, in his opinion, no one has been able to establish why simran would be helpful. Or why beliefs and practices of any religion, Sikhi included, would help either. 

The conversation is going in circles at this point. We are not really looking at a digression. It is more like elaboration of an idea. Does simran help or not?  Does Sikhi help or not? Questions asked, answered, and asked again with increasing amounts of personal detail. Then the core question got buried about 2 pages back. 

If it goes on much longer, however, I will ask posters to get refocused on the big picture. Maybe even prompt a better direction. It is unrealistic to expect posters to be completely linear in a forum.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (May 24, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> SSA
> 
> 
> I have explained it before I canceled my membership 2 years ago. Some how I go back here.



Please don't cancel again and do keep participating.  Your unique life and experience is valuable to me and, I'm sure, to others.

Of course, the individual must experience it for hirself, yet hearing of others' journeys can be useful, giving hints that we can use.  I know it gets discouraging when people keep looking at your finger instead of where you're pointing, but you never know when someone will make that breakthrough.

:sippingcoffee:


----------



## seeker3k (May 24, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> The connection lies with the idea that simran will help you through the tough times. seeker3 ji has been trying to explain that, in his opinion, no one has been able to establish why simran would be helpful. Or why beliefs and practices of any religion, Sikhi included, would help either.
> 
> The conversation is going in circles at this point. We are not really looking at a digression. It is more like elaboration of an idea. Does simran help or not?  Does Sikhi help or not? Questions asked, answered, and asked again with increasing amounts of personal detail. Then the core question got buried about 2 pages back.
> 
> If it goes on much longer, however, I will ask posters to get refocused on the big picture. Maybe even prompt a better direction. It is unrealistic to expect posters to be completely linear in a forum.



SSA

Yes in my experience simran does help if the shabad is right and done right
One just can not pick up any shabad and do any which way he want.
As in my friend's case he been doing that for 30 years still he do not understand what is going IN. I will stop my self to write any more on this topic. Will move along to others if some thing interesting comes along

Thanks all who participated 
sorry for upsetting others


----------



## spnadmin (May 24, 2013)

seeker3k ji

I along with others enjoyed your comments very much. Please do not think you have to leave this thread. You were not really digressing and threads sometimes do need to look down a different path for a short time.

Apologies if there was any offense.


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 25, 2013)

For me simran is presence of divine virtues and expression of same in each and every action. It helps me to boost my confidence in laws of nature. In very difficult time when everyone think negative, I am positive.

best regards
sahni


----------



## palaingtha (May 25, 2013)

harry haller said:


> a wonderful post ji, and happy birthday, the same day as mine.....



Thanks and a Very Birth Day to you, though belated.


----------



## palaingtha (May 25, 2013)

seeker3k said:


> Jagmohan Singh ji,
> 
> In my view Gobind Singh did much more then singing. Many people do not know what he did. It is not rituals not just talk he did some thing very profound act that no one has done it in India before him. I can say even after him.
> I rather not explain it is very controversial. It can break people’s faith. If faith is broken of a person then he/she is lost for ever. Person is depended on faith even if it is wrong faith.
> ...



I want to respond on two of the points raised by you:-
1). "It is a scientific way to skip meals once a month". So believed our elders too. 
During our childhood we had to perforce take laxative every month to remain fit. When I grew up to 15-16 years I humbly protested to my parents with my reasoning that we grow weak by taking laxatives and above that remain without food for half a day which tormented us. My father agreed to it and since that day I have never taken laxative. The routine was also stopped from that day. People around sixty/sixty five slow down their movements and wait to ask their sons/daughters to favour them with some chores like, going to the post office, bank, market place etc. but I walk or scoot as and when occasion demands. People around me think all Sikhs are dashing like this.
What is required in life for good health is to live a sober life, use all kinds/verities of cereals,vegetables and fruits even the humble fruits like banana and guava and, remain active. I don't take alcoholic drinks but, I relish non-veg food as and when feel like eating but, not too often.
I don't skip food routinely but I am, with the grace of God, fit and fine.

2). I am of the same opinion with you as regards Kirpan. After taking Pahul Khade Di/Amrit Chhak Ke (A formal admission into Sikhism) you are required to have five Kakkars, and in my opinion you can keep the 3 foot long Kirpan at home while keeping the other four in tact all the time with you. I do not want to discuss this matter in detail as this might jeopardise the rights of other Sikhs who carry the 6" Kirpan.
Sat Siri Akal.


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 25, 2013)

palaingtha said:


> I want to respond on two of the points raised by you:-
> 1). "It is a scientific way to skip meals once a month". So believed our elders too.
> During our childhood we had to perforce take laxative every month to remain fit. When I grew up to 15-16 years I humbly protested to my parents with my reasoning that we grow weak by taking laxatives and above that remain without food for half a day which tormented us.



I am only wondering is it scientific way to skip meals once a month. Does it mean we keep on stuffing and then skip meals once a month? But on the contrary gurbani tells us, 'ਖੰਡਿਤ ਨਿਦ੍ਰਾ ਅਲਪ ਅਹਾਰੰ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਤੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੋ ॥੮॥ - fill the belly only sixty percent and sleep less - if really eaten less, it stablizes the agitation in mind. O Nanak this is the essence of wisdom.   
Thus Gursikhs are fasting everyday. The process described by guru sahib  does not overload the body and abuse the beautiful machinery/apparatus gifted to us FREE without any effort on our part. 

best regards
sahno


----------



## gaiafollower (May 29, 2013)

Being disabled and on Social Security income (which is very little to live on) I find it hard to even wake up and face the world every day. I try to meditate and I have a loving heart for all of the world's creatures and the universe but my situation in life and my inability to find a way out of my circumstances makes it very hard for me to feel the joy of spirit that I feel I am deserving of. If anyone has any thoughts on this please feel free to respond.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 29, 2013)

gaiafollower said:


> Being disabled and on Social Security income (which is very little to live on) I find it hard to even wake up and face the world every day. I try to meditate and I have a loving heart for all of the world's creatures and the universe but my situation in life and my inability to find a way out of my circumstances makes it very hard for me to feel the joy of spirit that I feel I am deserving of. If anyone has any thoughts on this please feel free to respond.


Maybe you are suffering from depression, it is a terrible way to feel. Can you be a bit more specific about the disability that you have? are your circumstances impossible to escape from? There are a huge amount of resources here on this forum that may help, but if you could elaborate a bit more, if you feel able to, maybe someone can assist, even if it is practical help, or point you in the right direction


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (May 29, 2013)

gaiafollower said:


> Being disabled and on Social Security income (which is very little to live on) I find it hard to even wake up and face the world every day. I try to meditate and I have a loving heart for all of the world's creatures and the universe but my situation in life and my inability to find a way out of my circumstances makes it very hard for me to feel the joy of spirit that I feel I am deserving of. If anyone has any thoughts on this please feel free to respond.



I am 61 years old, a widow, permanently disabled and on Social Security Disability.  Please let us know more about your situation.

The worst for me came when my landlady told me I had to move because she wanted my apartment where I had lived for 9 years for her son and his new wife.  I discovered that all the low cost senior/disabled housing in my area had waiting lists of over a year.  I knew that I would die or be killed almost immediately on the streets.   I was scared, very scared and could have easily slipped into depression.  I'm not entirely sure why I didn't.  It might be because a stroke I had affected my judgement and I just didn't have sense enough.  Still, I used every psychological/spiritual/way out there trick I knew to keep my figurative head above water.


----------



## arshdeep88 (May 29, 2013)

Gaiafollower ji 
 i understand it might be tough for you to go through such circumstances being disabled and facing with financial circumstances

but there is one guy named NICK VUJICI
Mind you he was born with no legs and arms
His speeches are sort of inspiring and motivating .He is of christian faith(personally i have no problems with his faith but sometimes people are reluctant to watch videos of people coming from different faith)
my advice do see the video as it might help you relate with your disabiltiy problem and inspire you better.
if you get time you can see the video in the link below which i provided
Nicholas James Vujicic _No arms.._ No legs.._ No worries!.wmv - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (May 29, 2013)

arshdeep ji

I would like to comment that the man in the YouTube is very resentful of people who are not Christians. He may have learned to live with his disabilities, but he is a hypocrite. I personally find his videos offensive.


----------



## chazSingh (May 29, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> arshdeep ji
> 
> I would like to comment that the man in the YouTube is very resentful of people who are not Christians. He may have learned to live with his disabilities, but he is a hypocrite. I personally find his videos offensive.




I guess that's the next mental hurdle this man will have to overcome on his journey towards Waheguru.

I'll say a little prayer for him tonight in my ardaas.

God bless


----------



## arshdeep88 (May 29, 2013)

Dear Respeted elder sister
I dont know, as personally i haven't came across any message of him being resentful to non christians or not.If that is the case then it do comes across as a  sorry and disappointing message and incident   but if looked on the other side of this apart from religious things and him being hypocrite , his life   indeed is inspirational which is positive side of him.

Sometimes we have the habbit of getting depressed seeing too much into things that we dont have or are lacking behind .When we see people facing the same circumstances and in the same situations as we are we feel consoled and seeing them move ahead we too get inspiration to move ahead.
Thats why  i posted this video for giafollower ji so that He can relate himself with his disabilities more and may get some required motivation and inspiration.

if Nick is being resentful to non christians then it is truly disappointing to know.how it gonna affect me ?hmmm
 Imay not respect him the same as i earlier use to do but will always respect him for living against the odds and inspiring many more.


----------



## chazSingh (May 29, 2013)

arshdeep88 said:


> Dear Respeted elder sister
> I dont know, as personally i haven't came across any message of him being resentful to non christians or not.If that is the case then it do comes across as a  sorry and disappointing message and incident   but if looked on the other side of this apart from religious things and him being hypocrite , his life   indeed is inspirational which is positive side of him.
> 
> Sometimes we have the habbit of getting depressed seeing too much into things that we dont have or are lacking behind .When we see people facing the same circumstances and in the same situations as we are we feel consoled and seeing them move ahead we too get inspiration to move ahead.
> ...




Well Said Arshdeep Ji,

about one and a half years ago, i used to drink a lot of alcohol and at the same time was posting messages on this forum like i "knew everything about sikhi"

I was the biggest Hypocrite! I'm just thankful that Guru Ji has taken me by the arm and put me on a better path....maybe someone said a prayer for me 

my point is, we all have things that need improving, characteristics, behaviours etc that need cleansing...rather than getting upset at certain aspects of *others* behaviours, maybe we can use that energy to send a prayer out instead. 

Hopefully the same person can overcome these mental attitudes in the same was as he overcame his disability.

God Bless


----------



## spnadmin (May 29, 2013)

chazsingji

One of the responsibilities of forum admins worldwide is to think ahead and ask if a message will get someone other than himself/herself "upset" -- on behalf of other people. Some members may even see the video as a form of Christian proselytizing. 

Even facebook has had to face up to this. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22701082

It is easy to preach to others.  It is hard to keep one's mouth shut.


----------



## arshdeep88 (May 29, 2013)

chaaz ji TRUST me i am bigger hypocrite than all the people here.
At times i hate myself for many things ,i am not disciplined in my life that has costed me many things including my career,i have been very naive which again has costed me lot of things  .But when things costs you more and through painful experience you learn well more.Everyone says do this and do that right from the childhood but you only learn when you yourself get to learn after the avoidable circumstances which could have been avoided hense learning more and  trying  to avoid them in future and live  better in  ways.


----------



## chazSingh (May 29, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> chazsingji
> 
> One of the responsibilities of forum admins worldwide is to think ahead and ask if a message will get someone other than himself/herself "upset" -- on behalf of other people.
> 
> ...



Admin Ji,

It was not a dig at you  i understand the responsibilities you have as forum admins...i know i couldn't do what you guys do.

i was merely saying that we can learn a lot from this persons life journey, and for all things negative i personally would much rather send a prayer out.

more than often i've made the mistake of focussing on people's negatives and missing the beauty in the positive things they have overcome in their lives...there's a lot i could have learned and should have learned from people by making this judgement. One big hypocrite i am


----------



## chazSingh (May 29, 2013)

arshdeep88 said:


> chaaz ji TRUST me i am bigger hypocrite than all the people here.
> At times i hate myself for many things ,i am not disciplined in my life that has costed me many things including my career,i have been very naive which again has costed me lot of things  .But when things costs you more and through painful experience you learn well more.Everyone says do this and do that right from the childhood but you only learn when you yourself get to learn after the avoidable circumstances which could have been avoided hense learning more and  trying  to avoid them in future and live  better in  ways.



_Dukh  Daru Sukh Rog Bhiya_ 

so many people are suffering in many more ways than myself..i hope they can rise high through the storm and then uplift fools like me who complain about he smallest of things..

God bless everyone


----------



## spnadmin (May 29, 2013)

chazSingh said:


> Admin Ji,
> 
> It was not a dig at you  i understand the responsibilities you have as forum admins...i know i couldn't do what you guys do.
> 
> ...



Thank you chazSingh ji

Let me ask a question. If we did not know Nick was disabled. If we could not see the video, and he never mentioned his disabilities. If all we could do is read his message, would his message be proselytizing Christian belief?

In other words preaching, "Place your problems in the hands of Jesus Christ your Lord and Saviour, and your problems will be solved.

That is in a nutshell what I hear. Not only do I have a problem with that personally, but it is also a violation of the No Proselytizing rule at SPN. Are we giving Nick extra points because we know he is disabled? And is Nick exploiting his disability to manipulate emotions and make everyone else feel guilty?

Laying a guilt trip on someone who is suffering inside (no physical limitations but big emotional ones) imho is bad enough. Sending out the message that THE ANSWER CAN BE FOUND IN JESUS loads it on. It is also a digression from the purpose of the thread. How does Sikhi help us?


----------



## chazSingh (May 29, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> Thank you chazSingh ji
> 
> Let me ask a question. If we did not know Nick was disabled. If we could not see the video, and he never mentioned his disabilities. If all we could do is read his message, would his message be proselytizing Christian belief?
> 
> ...



Then i guess i would have judged him on the negative things he says...which would highlight my own negative side...but i don't live through his mind...the rest is only ifs and buts.

maybe its just the way i see things sometimes...

what i see is through his disability, life has taught him to overcome many things, people attitude towards him, the funny looks/remarks, anger, hate, abuse...and he can stand up and still smile about it.

but the mind has many sicknesses, he seems to have some crazy views. i pray to god that the rest of the situations he comes across in life allows him to uplift himself beyond his current other views...


----------



## spnadmin (May 29, 2013)

*Let's go back then to How Does Sikhi Help You in Tough Times.*


----------



## chazSingh (May 29, 2013)

*How does sikhi help me through the tough times:*

I came across this shabad that describes Waheguru as being all pervading and within all..
He is the perfect pearl, He is the devotee and the priest. He is the ocean, the boat, the shore and the shore beyond, and then it ends in this shabad:

idKwie ]
jeh dh*ae*kh*aa* theh e*ae*k  th*oo*(n) sath*i*g*u*r dh*ee**aa* dh*i*kh*aa*e  ||
*Wherever I look, I see only You. The True Guru has inspired me to see  You.*

full shabad: http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=156

This shabad says to a fool like myself that in times of hardship, i can find *gems of inspiration* if i look hard enough in other people lives and hurdles they have overcome...that god exists in all and through them there are gems of inspiration to uplift me...if i focus on the positives and don't allow the negatives to cloud the moments of truth that others have experienced...then, just maybe i have a chance of being uplifted.

and once i am out of my hardship, maybe the hurdle i have just jumped over can be of inspiration to someone else that is in hardship.


----------



## gur_meet (Aug 17, 2013)

*How does sikhi help me through the tough times:

*Sikhi is a way of life. A natural part of sikh spirituality is how to move through tough times.Sikhi is not fatalistic. It brings positive change in life's circumstances.
I learnt about the Sikhi's way from the life and writings of various gurmukhs . Here is a first lesson which is still fresh in my mind :

One of my uncles friend described during one of their discussion the power of remembering waheguruji during difficult times . He described one of  recent experiences of dealing with a very difficult boss  . His boss was rough and always fault finding . When ever the boss used to call him it was to just shout over trivial things. After initial few experiences he new that  his life in that company would become smooth only through wahegurujis help. So next time when ever the boss called he in his mind said "Dhan Guru Nanak"  when going to meet it. Afterwards he found that always something happened either boss forgot why he called him or was detracted . Never were thereafter any shouting on him. When asked he explained that the words "Dhan Guru Nanak" are equivalent to Waheguruji as Guru Nanak Devji were _Nirankari _jyote. He explained that just remembering waheguruji solves so many problems in his life .
Another thing I learnt early was to seek guidance of the Guru Granth sahibji by doing an ardas and taking a Vak. There always is a solution which comes intuitively while dwelling on the vaks meaning.

Reciting a few relevant lines from gurbani  for protection, for success and in difficult times always proved that it brought a change. 
The Guru is always with the Sikh. The Shabad Guru is always accessible within. HE is angsang.  What is needed is FAITH. Gurbani explains that waheguruji is  a friend,father,mother and brother. So don't wait for asking waheguruji as a last resort ( i_t means you do not have yet developed the relationship as advised by SGGSji_) . Be with Guru. Live with Guru. Seek assistance,help protection healing and as as you would from a near and dear one.

Sikh is not supposed to give way to fear or anxiety.His/her troubles come when Sikhi is forgotten . Life is being lived is devoid of sikh values. Be with the Guru daily . Do vichare along with reciting gurbani shabads. When faced with life's issues have faith , recite gurbani and come out of fear mentality. The moment one is in chardikalan the faith plays its part and circumstances begin to change as intended in Ardas.

Guru's Sikh is meant to learn to live a life in joy , health and of  truth sharing these with others. Sikhs are also meant to live life in prosperity and also with Guru.

 WJKK WJKF


----------



## palaingtha (Aug 18, 2013)

gur_meet said:


> *How does sikhi help me through the tough times:
> 
> *Sikhi is a way of life. A natural part of sikh spirituality is how to move through tough times.Sikhi is not fatalistic. It brings positive change in life's circumstances.
> I learnt about the Sikhi's way from the life and writings of various gurmukhs . Here is a first lesson which is still fresh in my mind :
> ...



Your belief is appreciable. But I do differ in some of the beliefs.
I do not specifically prey to God for showering me with bounties, in experiencing troubles I do turn to God for help.
My father was a staunch Sikh with no worldly pretensions. In those years of my early life, 1940s, I learnt from my father that we were different from Hindus when generally it was believed that Sikhs are a part of Hindus.
My father did his 'nit name' regularly but not so rigid in practice. He believed in God and not in Hindu deities. I adopted his way of belief.
At the age of Nineteen I lost my father and fate thrust upon me the entire responsibility of the family. I had seven siblings , mother and myself to feed. Waheguru gave me the confidence and never did  any kind of worry bothered me. I managed the situation much better than before. All of my two brothers and five sisters (the elder to me was married) were school going and now all are either Graduates or trained in white collar jobs. I had just passed my first year Intermediate . I studied by correspondence and I became a Professional Accountant being Associate Member of a London based Accountancy Institute(Association of International Accountants).
I established my Auto Parts and accessories(Whole sale) busines after serving as a Salesman,Accountant,Manager for about nine years. My business was taken over when the Burmese Military Government Nationalized all businesses in 1964 with out any compensation. 
To cut the matter short, God saved me from suffering as many Indians were persecuted. We reached India in 1965 with meagre resources and soon established to normal life. This is all because I have learnt self dependence and had full faith in Waheguru. Bad times came but I never lost hope and did not dither from my Sikhi faith.
I believe in not asking for worldly wealth from God butI do ask for keep me in remembrance of HIM all the time, with which am somehow sufficiently blessed.


----------



## gur_meet (Aug 18, 2013)

Veerji

I would like to clarify that what is written were not my beliefs but what has been stated repeatedly  in SGGSji . 

The issues of life varies. Some have problems of health.Some that of adversities. Some have moh maya issues. Some have poverty issues.Some are involved in wealth. Some are excessively attached with their families.

Sikh has to deal with what is there in his/her life and each has different issues.

The path of human development is not only spiritual growth but growth in the way the humans live life. 
Should a Sikh live life in poverty or in prosperity.  Prosperity should not be equated with life of opulence but with that of ease . One is provided with what is needed for  daily life necessities. Sikhs are predominantly householders and spiritually grow along with fulfilling social responsibilities. Why should not they have better worldly objects!
The Guru says Yes.

It should also be understood that the Sikh evolves . The one who comes seeking worldly wealth may be only doing so at that time but is also creating a future situation   of associated problems. In a way this is also a step towards development of  faith. He then has to deal with negative aspect of being involved only with wealth. Life is such that it teaches appropriately. It also teaches futility of involvement in only wealth.

An industrialist expanding business is not only creating wealth but also jobs. The all knowing Guru supports. But the same industrialist if develops  ego he is appropriately shown the mirror when things start going bad.

Is not Sikhi geared towards a spiritually prosperous way of life :
Seva , sharing , honest living  along with simran.
We build better gurdwaras because these are needed. We have better utencils  and cooking methods in langer as these are needed. 

There are adversities in life but the Sikhs do come out of bad times towards a better way of life life.It may appear Self dependence but reality is in Sikhs life there is  Guru's support and grace .


----------



## palaingtha (Aug 19, 2013)

gur_meet said:


> Veerji
> 
> I would like to clarify that what is written were not my beliefs but what has been stated repeatedly  in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jiji .
> 
> ...




I do agree that every human being, be a Sikh, Hindu, Jaini, Muslim or a Christian must make progress in his endeavours, either, education, farming, from a factory workers to the CEO or a shop keeper etc. Coveting to amass wealth by dubious, unlawful, unethical or dishonest means is un-religious for all faiths. If one exerts more to gain additional income, studies further to enhance his status and remuneration is what is needed.
What people are doing in this part of the world is accumulate wealth by hook or crook throwing away all ethics, morals and honesty. A Sikh should not tread on a walk in life which his inner-self, conscious forbids.For that inner self or conscious is God embodiment who gives you whatever you crave for, ill gotten wealth or rugged honesty to the bones and no middle way.


----------



## chazSingh (Aug 19, 2013)

palaingtha said:


> If one exerts more to gain additional income, studies further to enhance his status and remuneration is what is needed.


 
Satnaam Ji,

I agree completely with everything you wrote ji,

But this one line above... " ... to enhance status" seems contradictory to Gurbani.

Gurbani for me is guiding me to remove all status, to think of oneself as lower (humble) to everyone else...but I think maybe you didn't mean what you wrote in this way?

recently my Simran has watered down my 'wanting' 'desire' to get a promotion...or to become the 'I.T Manager'...

instead I feel I just need to work hard, honestly and serve the other workers as though I am serving God...and maybe with those qualities if someone in the company feels they want to give me more responsibility then so be it  ... just my current feelings...god bless Ji.


----------



## palaingtha (Aug 20, 2013)

chazSingh said:


> Satnaam Ji,
> 
> I agree completely with everything you wrote ji,
> 
> ...



Chazsingh ji,
Gur fateh ji,

The word 'status' is used  in the context of one's Educational qualifications, his rank in a factory or business house based upon his qualifications in the particular field  or practical knowledge in his chosen vocation or his position in officialdom based upon his qualification etc. and NOT social status.
The General of an army, the General Manager of a factory or business, the principal of a School/College, or such other positions are a must to hold to discharge ones duties. Without such declared/fixed status/position workers under him would not obey him and the work would suffer and not progress. Similarly there would be several positions down the line to perform their duties. If anybody's ego is inflated by virtue of holding such position he is advised that the status he holds in his job is to preform his duties and not for over lording on others as if he is a Master and his staff slaves. 
Sikhi do not prohibit holding of high status positions but Guru requires of his Sikhs not to be egoistic on any account, like his social status, his official status in his job, his status in educational field etc.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 20, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> *Let's go back then to How Does Sikhi Help You in Tough Times.*


You may refer to the full shabad on Page 757 Line 10 Sohee M.4
Below is the highlighted part relevant to the question posed.
<table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr></tr><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr><td></td></tr></tbody></table>
<table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr></tr><tr><td>  ਜੇ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਤ  ਤੁਝਹਿ  ਅਰਾਧੀ  ਦੁਖਿ  ਭੀ  ਤੁਝੈ  ਧਿਆਈ  ॥੨॥ 
जे सुखु देहि त तुझहि अराधी दुखि भी तुझै धिआई ॥२॥ 
Je sukẖ ḏėh ṯa ṯujẖėh arāḏẖī ḏukẖ bẖī ṯujẖai ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||2|| 
If You will bless me with happiness, then I will worship and adore You. Even in pain, I will meditate on You. ||2|| 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਜੇ  ਭੁਖ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਤ  ਇਤ  ਹੀ  ਰਾਜਾ  ਦੁਖ  ਵਿਚਿ  ਸੂਖ  ਮਨਾਈ  ॥੩॥ 
जे भुख देहि त इत ही राजा दुख विचि सूख मनाई ॥३॥ 
Je bẖukẖ ḏėh ṯa iṯ hī rājā ḏukẖ vicẖ sūkẖ manā▫ī. ||3|| 
Even if You give me hunger, I will still feel satisfied; I am joyful, even in the midst of sorrow. ||3|| 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## truantmuse (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm currently going through some tough times in my personal life. When the whole mess began, I was upset, hurt and went through a huge range of emotions, losing weight and pretty much coming close to being a wreck. 

But then I started to do Simran and to read the Sukhmani Sahib. It takes me forever to read the Sukhmani Sahib because my language isn't that good; and I try to understand and contemplate the contents of the Gurbani while reading/reciting it.  It has worked, because today, although the situation is unchanged, my reaction to it has changed. I am okay with the situation, and am ready to deal with whatever comes my way. I am not an emotional wreck anymore and I attribute this solely to the calming and spiritual message of Gurbani.


----------



## chazSingh (Aug 23, 2013)

truantmuse said:


> I'm currently going through some tough times in my personal life. When the whole mess began, I was upset, hurt and went through a huge range of emotions, losing weight and pretty much coming close to being a wreck.
> 
> But then I started to do Simran and to read the Sukhmani Sahib. It takes me forever to read the Sukhmani Sahib because my language isn't that good; and I try to understand and contemplate the contents of the Gurbani while reading/reciting it.  It has worked, because today, although the situation is unchanged, my reaction to it has changed. I am okay with the situation, and am ready to deal with whatever comes my way. I am not an emotional wreck anymore and I attribute this solely to the calming and spiritual message of Gurbani.



A very powerful post, and a great example to other readers and myself of not only the healing power of Simran and Gurbani, but the changes it makes in a persons awareness and character..the divine attributes are seem to be finding their way through what once was a foggy mind.


----------

